# Battery post caps



## ZenDaddy (Jul 22, 2008)

Nevermind, found what I need on ebay.


----------



## sjc (Oct 28, 2008)

ZenDaddy said:


> Nevermind, found what I need on ebay.


<Homer Simpson>
Ebay. Is there anything it can't do?
</Homer Simpson>

sc
--


----------

